

Smaller Than a Laptop, but Bigger Than a Phone - ideas101
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/05/technology/personaltech/05basics.html?8dpc

======
procrastitron
I found this article informative not for the information about the computers
but rather for the glimpse at how clueless the analysts were.

It's amazing that someone whose only job is to know an industry inside and out
can be so out of touch with its customers.

